# Shotguns..



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I've been wanting a shotgun of my own for quite some time. Currently I use my dad's. It's a Western Auto Revelation, aka Mossberg 500A. I love the tang safety. I shoot lefty so it works well for me. I've been eying the Mossberg 535 ATS waterfowl in black. Anyone have any experience with this gun?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe a bit more costly, but check out the Browning BPS. As far as pump guns for lefties go, I don't think you can get much better. I'm a lefty, and love my BPS. I currently shoot a 20 ga Upland Special. They make it in lots of different configs, so you can get what suits you best.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Yeah... a BPS is quite a big more costly.... like double... but it would be nice.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

http://www.remington.com/products/firearms/left-hand/model-870-express-lh.aspx

:O•-:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I just bought my wife a 870 in 20GA this past saturday. They are good sturdy guns.

I'm a lefty and I shoot a lefty Rem 1100.


-DallanC


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

That's tempting... wonder what Cabela's price is on it....


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The standard 870 is 309 or 329?? They just had a rebate that expired, but Cabela's has pretty decent promos to where I got mine for 210, I think Wal-Mart sells them for $269, but no lefties.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> The standard 870 is 309 or 329?? They just had a rebate that expired, but Cabela's has pretty decent promos to where I got mine for 210, I think Wal-Mart sells them for $269, but no lefties.


I think wally world can get them if you ask the manager..


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Cabelas is the store of choice... since I have $100 in gift cards for them...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> Cabelas is the store of choice... since I have $100 in gift cards for them...


Just be sure to combine it with a promotion, they are priced higher than most places unless you have one of their special deals that they mail out. Do you already have a Cabela's Visa? If not, let me refer you as my friend and we both get a deal.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cabela's now has the 870 on sale for $269; doesn't say anything about lefties.
http://content.yudu.com/A1qi5d/Cabelas6 ... /index.htm


----------

